# [ no longer needed ] Rental Wanted:  Anaheim, CA - next 45 days



## DeniseM (Feb 10, 2015)

I am looking for a rental for my son Anaheim, CA, in the next 45 days.  

2 Bdm.  only (Sorry - a one bedroom won't work.)  Looking for 6 or 7 nights.

Please click on my blue user name and send me a private message or email if you have a 2 bdm. available.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 15, 2015)

Any 2 bdm. in Anaheim - next 45 days - 6 or 7 nights.

Thank you!


----------

